# Driftwood....grapevine??



## melonhead (Jan 18, 2005)

i just picked up a nice big piece of driftwood at petco. (sorry! i hate them too!)
anyway, got 2 pieces, both from the lizard dept. one is malasian, and i know that's ok for fish--even says it on the tag.

on the other tag, all it says is:
By The Woodsman
medium
GRAPEVINE
Sandblasted Heat-Treated
NO Pesticides of Chemicals

does anyone know if this is ok? i think it probably is, but i'd feel better if soemone knew for sure.
thanks.
LP


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I've tested a few types of grapevine in the past (I really like the look of some of the lizard "jungle gym" pieces for dwarf cichlid tanks).
In every instance the grapevine started to rot - it got visible patches of fungus or bacteria (think cotton ball) and when I pulled it out it reeked like low tide (very strong hyrogen sulfide smell too)... 
At least in my experience it isn't aquarium-safe (the malaysian wood is, though).

And not ALL Petco's are bad - in my neck of the woods (New England), more than a few prominant members of the local Aquarium Society work part time in the fish departments at Petco, which allows them to help alot of people.


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

Is there anything you could do to the grapevine wood to, i suppose, _petrify_ it or prevent it from decaying so much?


----------

